# My first home made venison Hot Dogs and Brats!



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

These are my Hot Dogs!











and my "Brat Dogs" I didn't have the right size casing, so they are hot dog sized, no biggie!










I did a small taste testof each meat cooked in the microwave,,Me likey!!

Thanks to all of you for being so inspirational!


Kris


----------



## stargazer (Mar 6, 2009)

Those look sooooo good.


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

Care to share your recipes????


----------



## imthedude (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice. What kind of stuffer did you use? I've done a fair amount of sausage on our kitchen aid upright mixer but have never used the sausage stuffer attachment.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Outstanding job !!!!

i made some deer bologna last fall and then smoked it.its great stuff...its sorta like a summer sausage.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

How Fun!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Wow!! That's awesome. Would also love it if you were willing to share your recipe and post it in the Cookbook forum for permanent keeping under this category: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...jams-jellies-canning-drying-freezing-etc.html


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

When;s lunch or dinner! Those turned out great, Now you need to share the recipe so we can all follow your lead.

Thanks


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Okay, how do I spell '_artesan_ weiners and brats'? Excellent!!


----------



## crazyknitter44 (Aug 13, 2012)

WOW!! :nanner:........ That is AWESOME!!! 
Note to self: Next thing on to-do list to learn to do. 

I am SERIOUSLY coveting these! :teehee:


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks!

SOrry I haven't responded I have been in a whirlwind this week- Just got my Daughter into her apartment at University of Central Florida, she starts at the College of Medicine tomorrow!!!  anyway, I'll post a link to the recipes I used and give you more details later today I have a ton of stuff to do! Happy Sunday all!



Kris


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

This is the website for the Hot Dog recipes that I used

Hot Dog Recipes Specially Formulated for Home Sausage Making
They didn't tell me to tie the links, I tried to do the twist thing and they wouldn't stay, besides, I like the look of the tied ones anyways  and I used venison and beef fat (all I had) I like them,tho they are a tad dry for my liking...and I used too much garlic.Next time I will follow the recipe and see what happens 

This is the grinder that I use- I got it about 2 years ago and it is a workhorse for the home kitchen!
Kitchener #12 Electric Meat Grinder &#8212; 1/2 HP | Electric Meat Grinders| Northern Tool + Equipment

This is the Stuffer that I used, very very happy with this and compares to other manufacturers same type items but the Northern Toll One cost much less
Kitchener 5-Lb. Stainless Steel Sausage Stuffer | Stuffers| Northern Tool + Equipment


For my Brats, I used a commercially available seasoning package I got from Bass Pro that can be ordered online here:
http://www.basspro.com/LEM-Backwoods-Fresh-Sausage-Seasonings/product/1206230426572/521592 

or you can get similar items at Academy Sports, Cabelas,Gander Mountain, etc...

Happy Hot Dog and Brat making to you!

Kris


Oh I used the 19mm collagen casings for both, you are welcome to use natural casings, I just did not have the time to wait and let them soak...I'm just too impatient for that LOL
STuff them out into long tubes, then tie off or use hog rings at your desired length..much easier than trying to twist them....


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

Karen said:


> Wow!! That's awesome. Would also love it if you were willing to share your recipe and post it in the Cookbook forum for permanent keeping under this category: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...jams-jellies-canning-drying-freezing-etc.html


Karen, I'd love to share, but it is not my own creation so not sure if that would be proper...I posted a link for the recipe that I used here though...


Kris


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

imthedude said:


> Nice. What kind of stuffer did you use? I've done a fair amount of sausage on our kitchen aid upright mixer but have never used the sausage stuffer attachment.


I have used the kitchenaid grinder/stuffer attachment and they just do not compare to the quality and quantity of work you can get done with the stand alone models that I posted links to. 

Kris


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice work! They look great!


----------



## Feisty Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

awesome! I may have to try this when deer season rolls around!


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

Nice job making sausage i can see your using col.casing when I made the switch to hog casings it is so much better and nicer to work with 

Have Fun 
Stan


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

Were you happy with the texture of the hot dogs? Any trick to getting the texture right? I'm going to be trying this soon. They look great!


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

i'm not crazy about the texture, i'm sure they are a bit too fluffy for me because I tried to cut back on the fat in them..I guess you gotta have the fat..the taste is fine theyare just a little too dry the brats are the same way but not as bad because I used more fat in them -but, i also only used venison and no beef or pork, which could have been the deal breaker...I'll keep trying, my mom's dog will love these for snackies if DH does not care for them

Kris


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

I keep reading that the texture is the hardest part of making dogs. Lucky for me we like plenty of fat. That's interesting. Thanks.


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

you have to have 10 % to 25% fat to make a good tender sausage or dog, Venison has almost no fat so you will need to ad fat in your sauasge batch to get a tender tasty sausage, I just made 12 pounds of Pepperroni and added 1.5 pounds of extra fat to make a good dry sausage it will not be ready for 2.5 months
you may want to start using hog casings instead of the col. casing they work so much better, I never trim a butt because it should have just enough fat to work with as long as your butcher does not trim it, when I buy pork butt I but only the twin pack un touched buy the butcher and it is a little cheaperthat way too.
Have fun making Sausage If you need and help I will be glad to help you just ask!
Stan


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

to chech your flavor of your sausage the best way is to fry a small patty in a pan with coconut oil becuase there is no flavor to the oil so you will get your true flavor of your sausage 
Good Luck 
Stan


----------

